# Masterbuilt Door Leakage



## uberhack (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi gang, 
I just picked up a new Materbuilt 40" from Cabelas. It's seasoning right now and I'm seeing a pretty good amount of smoke escaping around the door. 
Has anyone dealt with this? I'm thinking there must be a heat resistant gasket that ago in there. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 13, 2014)

I have a different smoker but this gasket works for any of the masterbuilt smokers.  I have the same smoke leak, my wife ordered it for me for Christmas and I still haven't installed it haha...I'm a bit lazy like that.  

Here's the link: 

http://bbqgaskets.com/catalog_2.html


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2014)

I had that when I got mine, and all I had to do was adjust the door latch a little tighter.

If that isn't your problem, I would call Masterbuilt, and tell them your problem.

Bear


----------



## toddmog (Mar 13, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> I have a different smoker but this gasket works for any of the masterbuilt smokers. I have the same smoke leak, my wife ordered it for me for Christmas and I still haven't installed it haha...I'm a bit lazy like that.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> http://bbqgaskets.com/catalog_2.html


I bought this gasket kit before I ever fired up my smoker.  It doesn't leak around the doors at all.


----------



## wbsurf87 (Mar 18, 2014)

This RTV sealant has been used quite extensively my users here:


Squeeze a thin layer all around the door frame, cover in saran wrap(So RTV doesn't stick to the door itself), close and latch the doors over night as it cures.

I did this with mine and now no smoke whatsoever leaks out the doors.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 18, 2014)

Does the door seal leak with the exhaust wide open ??   Smoker don't need to be air tight...   You need good air flow for great smoked flavor...


----------

